# Challenging our puppy enough



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello, 

I am just wondering if anyone can help me out with some new ideas for Moonbow. He is so smart and sharp and focused. I know that I could be doing more training with him but I feel like it would be great if I had more of a direction with it. I'm not sure in what order he needs to be learning all this stuff and I also don't feel like I am very organized with it. 

Anyone have any recommendations for trainers in the Southern CA area? 

Thanks,

MM

Angie


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://scvizsla.com/events.htm

Get involved with the South Coast Vizsla Club. Great folks. Have your pup evaluated by long time Vizsla owners.

Have fun. 

Quoting DMP:

_Makes sense:

Gun Dog owners have guns. Nobody messes with them.
Toy Dog owners have Toys. Everybody loves toys. 

Easy._

You have a gun dog. If Threefsh was right you might be the type not to mess with. 8)

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I HIGHLY recommend getting Moonbow involved in hunting trials. It's absolutely amazing to see the pups light-up when they hit the field and find their first bird. They were bred for it and they enjoy it! Riley is at "bird camp" right now with Ken @ Willowynd Ranch for her evaluation. He emailed me earlier _"Don't take it personally, but she doesn't seem homesick in the least. She's having a ball, did well for me in the field and slept and
ate dinner and breakfast with no problems."_ Nice to know she misses us... : I'm just happy to hear she's enjoying herself and what she loves best - birds!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

If your pup is still young the best thing you can do is get a long line and start to train them to sit and wait while you continue to move. It is a hard thing for pups to do and the sooner the better.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting this moonbowsmommy.

We are in the Southern California area and the responses are really relevant to us as well. Threefsh, I am going to check out Ken. We are going on vacation in September and were thinking of sending Oso to training camp instead of to my parents or a dog sitter. We have been to Prado Recreation Center with Oso and let him run around and find bird wings, but have no idea what we are doing. Before he was a little young, but now that he's 8 months, I do feel bad that he hasn't gotten much exposure to birds.

If you need training ideas, the categories I go to are: nose work, agility, field trials, search and rescue or simply building up tricks. 

We are simply working Oso towards Oso's AKC Canine Good Citizenship test. All he needs to do is heel, sit when people approach, stay if we walk a distance away, pretty much be a calm well mannered doggy. We are getting close. Working towards a test helps though.


----------

